

Show HN: PlaceAnything, HTML placeholders from Reddit - jQueryIsAwesome
http://placeanything.com/

======
jQueryIsAwesome
Hi guys; I created this in Node.JS; hope you guys find it as useful as I do.
If you have any questions don't doubt about posting them here.

